

Show HN: Jumble Solver - rk0567
http://jumblesolver.me

======
Blahah
A couple of points:

1\. that advert right next to the entry field is very distracting - can you
put it somewhere that doesn't interfere with using the app?

2\. you don't say anywhere that what this is an _anagram_ solver. It took me a
while to realise what a jumble word is. Maybe just use the word anagram
somewhere.

~~~
rk0567
thanks for your feedback. I'm going to fix that ad problem. And, I should
mention anagram :-)

